# IF that young military man in Oregon



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

IF that young military man in Oregon had been carrying a concealed weapon (against school rules) , and had taken out the shooter rather than being shot 7 times himself while trying to save others, would he now be a

1) Hero 

or

2) In custody?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hero!.....especially to those whose lives he potentially could have saved.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> IF that young military man in Oregon had been carrying a concealed weapon (against school rules) , and had taken out the shooter rather than being shot 7 times himself while trying to save others, would he now be a
> 
> 1) Hero
> 
> ...


Likely briefly in custody and then released. No way that there would be enough support to keep him detained and/or to prosecute him.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In the other thread relating to this topic, we see two veterans who were there. One, an unarmed army veteran who put his life on the line to protect others. The other, an Air Force veteran who was armed with a concealed weapon, who did nothing because staff told him not to attempt to intervene.

Clearly, the weapon was in the wrong hands.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I would consider him a shining hero, but the shooter's family would have a lawyer and would be suing the pants off him. He would end up broke with his life completely derailed for years.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hero to anyone with common sense. Perhaps have his license to carry revoked. Never allowed on campus again? Firearm confiscated.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> In the other thread relating to this topic, we see two veterans who were there. One, an unarmed army veteran who put his life on the line to protect others. The other, an Air Force veteran who was armed with a concealed weapon, who did nothing because staff told him not to attempt to intervene.
> 
> Clearly, the weapon was in the wrong hands.


Then why the heck was the guy even carrying a weapon in the first place??????? If you aren't going to use it to stop a mass murderer, of all things, then why even have it at all????


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

So it begs the question, "What would I do?" I hope to God I would have a shot - a shot I could make without endangering anyone. Then I would take it - and then hit the ground so the police wouldn't take me out. Those young lives are more important than any repercussions or legal consequences to myself. I think Arizona would be better than Oregon, but I would not want to be that Air Force veteran who has to live with himself for the rest of his life, knowing he might have been able to stop the threat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can only speak for myself.

I have ran toward trouble too many times to think I would have done any otherwise. The sentry and patrol dogs I worked in the army didn't have a higher prey-kill instinct. I don't believe I would have even heard the voices of the faculty telling me to stand down. I can't even imagine blaming faculty for me not doing what I knew could have prevented the death count to be as high as it was.

By my same line of thinking, the Army vet was willing to sacrifice himself for others. If this is how he is, why on earth did he not carry the tools that would have enabled him to do a better job? Because it is inconvenient? Because concealed carry is sometimes uncomfortable? Come on, man; prepare!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I admit that I am not consistent with carrying my handgun. It is usually with me, but no on me. I pledge from this day forward to make that gun a part of my hip bone. I am not going to get trapped in a shooting gallery (which is exactly what a schools, theaters, malls, churches, restaurants are) without at least having a choice about what to do if some wacko walks in.

PS: I've been wanting another AR-15, but I'm sure the prices will be sky high now for a while.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I would be the first in line to support any one who stood up and took out or at least tried to stop the senseless murders. I would hope lawyers across the country would defend the hero and fight against any type of legal prosecution against him. Where are the law suits against the colleges and the state for failure to protect citizens when they took away the citizens means of self defense?

I too have to ask, how will the Air Force vet live with himself. He should give his weapons to someone that will use them, IMO.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I wonder how Obama would twist and spin the story if an armed citizen had actually taken the guy out. If it was HIS daughter in a theater or school, would he want an armed citizen to stop the threat?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

He would have been expelled from the College for academic reasons.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> He would have been expelled from the College for academic reasons.


He could have applied for a scholarship at Auburn, maybe.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> PS: I've been wanting another AR-15, but I'm sure the prices will be sky high now for a while.


Buy a lower receiver you can get them for between 49.00 and 300.00 dollars then as time passes pick up the other parts you need to put the gun together. The upper receiver can be purchased complete so the only special tools you would need to build an AR is a punch a buffer tube/nut wrench (even then a normal hammer and punch will work to tighten up the carbine buffer tube nut and a 12 inch adjustable wrench would work for a standard A1/A2 buffer tube.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A hero in custody.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if the one that was shot did so protecting others than he already is a hero is he not?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> A hero in custody.


This.
In the backwards world we live in, breaking asinine rules while doing the right thing still results in punishment.
If it meant saving lives, I'd take that punishment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I admit that I am not consistent with carrying my handgun. It is usually with me, but no on me. I pledge from this day forward to make that gun a part of my hip bone. I am not going to get trapped in a shooting gallery (which is exactly what a schools, theaters, malls, churches, restaurants are) without at least having a choice about what to do if some wacko walks in.
> 
> PS: I've been wanting another AR-15, but I'm sure the prices will be sky high now for a while.


There are still some deals out there; $499 for a DPMS Sport
DPMS Sportical .223 Semiautomatic Centerfire Rifle | Academy


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

what do you mean if?

He IS a hero for trying whether he succeeded or not.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This.
> In the backwards world we live in, breaking asinine rules while doing the right thing still results in punishment.
> If it meant saving lives, I'd take that punishment.


Just like the Army personnel who punched out the Afghan officers who were raping boys on a U.S. military compound. Guess who got punished when they disobeyed orders to stand by?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder if the hero will be called to the white house and invited to meet with our POS leader. Maybe instead of the hero clock kid. 

I have had for some time now the inability to read signs and comply with gun free zones. I will simply no longer risk my families and my life cause some else doesn't like guns. The weapon is concealed for a reason and know one will know about it. Unless needed. I'll face the music and take full responsibility for my actions. But I refuse to cower in the corner waiting to get shot.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Just like the Army personnel who punched out the Afghan officers who were raping boys on a U.S. military compound. Guess who got punished when they disobeyed orders to stand by?


Sometimes we must accept the consequences of our actions and to the right thing anyway.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I say both!! 

I'm waiting for anyone in politics to honor this young man!! Or anyone at all.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Without question. Hero.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I wonder how Obama would twist and spin the story if an armed citizen had actually taken the guy out. If it was HIS daughter in a theater or school, would he want an armed citizen to stop the threat?


Oh wait! Obama's daughter already HAS gun protection!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Sadly he would be in custody for violating the no gun policy.
Probably charged with homicide or worse.
Public outcry may get him released, but may not.
This is a liberal state with a liberal Gov't. after all--


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

tango said:


> Sadly he would be in custody for violating the no gun policy.
> Probably charged with homicide or worse.
> Public outcry may get him released, but may not.
> This is a liberal state with a liberal Gov't. after all--


And in that case, I do believe the American people would rise up with donations that would far exceed his legal expenses.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We can certainly hope so!


----------

